# Renault master van cutting out, any ideas..



## MyBoyChe (28 April 2013)

before we take it to a garage?  3.5t van conversion, 04 plate, every so often engine cuts out, usually starts straight away but yesterday it didnt.  Had to be recovered and now its at home, sometimes starts, sometimes wont.  It turns over fine, just doesnt jump into action.  Anyone had this happen or any mechanics on here with any ideas to try before we phone the garage tomorrow?


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 April 2013)

Check battery terminals are both tight to begin with.


----------



## EstherYoung (28 April 2013)

Ours did a bit of this after the winter break. It took our mechanic about three goes to sort it and even then he's not entirely sure what he did - he ended up giving everything he could find a really good clean and that seemed (touch wood) to sort it. We're now starting first time again.

What does it run like when it's going? Ours was running rough at idle and low revs - feeling like it was going to cut out. It was fine if you drove it like a car but complained when we drove it steadily like a horsebox.


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 April 2013)

If they are fine, then take the cover off the cambelt, to see if it's still attached! Apparently quite a common problem.


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 April 2013)

Battery terminals are fine.  Now you mention it, it does run a bit oddly, does sometimes feel like it is going to cut out but then doesnt, I did wonder if I was driving it too gently and needed to be a bit firmer with it.  Should also mention that the little red light on the dash, the immobiliser light is staying on, recovery man said it shouldnt.  We have eliminated the transponder ring though, tried it on a friends van and hers started!


----------



## EstherYoung (28 April 2013)

It does sound exactly like what ours was doing, but unfortunately they're the symptoms of lots of things - both electrical problems and fuel problems. On our 'suspect' list were fuel lines, fuel injectors, EGR valve, etc. The computer thingy didn't show anything as being wrong either which didn't help.

As long as the vehicle does get driven without horses too to blow the cobwebs away, it shouldn't be a problem that you drive gently some of the time, so don't let anyone try and fob you off.


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 April 2013)

Will ask OH to check the cambelt then, thanks for that.  Ours isnt showing any problems either when you plug the computer thingy in, very helpful..not!  As you say, they are symptoms of lots of things, just fishing for any ideas really in case anyone has come across the same thing, does sound like yours though Esther.


----------



## PeterNatt (28 April 2013)

Check that the vent in the fuel cap is not blocked as this coud cause a vacuum building up in the fuel system and prevent fuel being pumped through.  (This can also happen in freezing weather when ice forms over the vent).

I would also have all the fuel pumped out and new fuel put in just in case the fuel is contaminated.


----------



## Chocy (28 April 2013)

If immobiliser light is staying on would say its to do with immobiliser. Had same problem with my van (movano) immobiliser wouldn't turn off when key in ignition so engine wouldn't start at all. Taken away on low loader 2 get fixed. If I remember right they had 2 re-code the immobiliser & the key. If u r lucky & hav copy of your van codes will b very easy 2 do, if u don't hav a copy can take longer as they need 2 send away for codes 1st- think was 1-2wks for mine. I now keep copy of codes in van!

Also check the fuel pump. Problem few weeks ago started fine then cut out then sometimes would re-start & sometimes not. Mechanic friend thot fuel pump took it out cleaned it up didn't c any obvious probs so stuck in


----------



## Chocy (28 April 2013)

Oops fone posted b4 finished!

Stuck it back in & van fine so far *touches any wood can find*


----------



## MyBoyChe (29 April 2013)

Thanks everyone, good list for OH to be getting on with today.  If anyone has any other thoughts, please shout up.  Ill let you know when we crack it!


----------



## cyclo man (29 April 2013)

Could be a faulty sensor, these engines have several that can cut the ignition to protect the engine from damage, these include oil pressure, oil level, water etc. These dont always show up on the computer diagnosis and can be intermittent. Otherwise check/clean the EGR valve and the turbo hoses for splits. Good luck.


----------

